# man xorg.conf -> is incomplete



## Seeker (Dec 23, 2010)

At man pages of xorg.conf, there is no line and description of:

```
Option "BackingStore" "True"
```
When I've added it into xorg.conf and started X, X.log showed option as recognized and loaded.

How come?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2010)

Wringing software is much more fun, than writing/updating manuals.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh man, I hate you!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2010)

File a PR in the docs category: -> http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## adamk (Dec 23, 2010)

It's possible that it's an option for a specific Xorg driver, not not an option for Xorg in general.  Just a thought.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> It's possible that it's an option for a specific Xorg driver, not not an option for Xorg in general.  Just a thought.





> This is not specifically a driver option. It is used to enable the server's support for backing store, a mechanism by which pixel data for occluded window regions is remembered by the server thereby alleviating the need to send expose events to X clients when the data needs to be redisplayed.


:stud


----------



## phoenix (Dec 29, 2010)

It's missing from the upstream sources, so you'd be better off submitting a bug directly with the Xorg devs than with the FreeBSD porters.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> It's missing from the upstream sources, so you'd be better off submitting a bug directly with the Xorg devs than with the FreeBSD porters.


Who is volunteering, to do it?


----------



## richardpl (Dec 29, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that such option does nothing in new Xorg.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2010)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that such option does nothing in new Xorg.


Well ...


			
				Seeker said:
			
		

> When I've added it into xorg.conf and started X, X.log showed option as *recognized* and *loaded*.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> > It's missing from the upstream sources, so you'd be better off submitting a bug directly with the Xorg devs than with the FreeBSD porters.
> 
> 
> Who is volunteering, to do it?



Bug reports are usually submitted by the person who discovered the bug, for several reasons:

1. They may be the only one who has encountered the bug.
2. They are the one being affected by the problem.
3. "Somebody should report this."  Aren't you somebody?
4. The "he who smelt it dealt it" principle.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate filling bugs!


----------

